# Problems with USB 3.0 external drive

## JazzCore

Hello. Im getting some troubles with my new usb 3.0 harddisk...

I recomplied my kernel with usb 3.0 support, it recognizes, mounts, but... Write speed is about 32-35 mb/s, nearly as my usb 2.0 drives. I guess it should be around 50 mb/s at min.

dmesg output:

[    3.434090] usb 9-3: new high speed USB device using xhci_hcd and address 0

[    3.489301] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

[    3.491459] usb 9-3: default language 0x0409

[    3.491800] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

[    3.494300] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

[    3.496801] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

[    3.498870] usb 9-3: udev 2, busnum 9, minor = 1025

[    3.498872] usb 9-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1123

[    3.500906] usb 9-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.502954] usb 9-3: Product: My Book 3.0

[    3.504994] usb 9-3: Manufacturer: Western Digital

[    3.507031] usb 9-3: SerialNumber: 574341545230373735303831

[    3.509171] usb 9-3: usb_probe_device

[    3.509175] usb 9-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.509438] usb 9-3: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[    3.509811] usb 9-3: adding 9-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.509942] usb-storage 9-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.509946] usb-storage 9-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.510015] scsi7 : usb-storage 9-3:1.0

[    3.512178] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.512196] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[    3.512203] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.512532] usb 9-3: ep 0x3 - urb len = 0x1f (31), addr = 0x36aaa000, num_trbs = 1

[    4.512559] usb 9-3: ep 0x3 - asked for 31 bytes, 0 bytes untransferred

[    4.512572] usb 9-3: ep 0x84 - urb len = 36, sglist used, num_trbs = 1

last 3 lines keep repeating all the time.

and after some stand-by:

[ 1712.859825] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: short transfer on control ep

[ 1712.860823] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint

Kernel version 2.6.34-r1

My .config:

http://pastebin.com/BTUdnseZ

lsusb -vvv output:

http://pastebin.com/ZYz8KUsN

lspci:

04:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

----------

## BradN

USB2 maxes out right around 20MB/s from my testing, so it seems you are getting some benefit from USB3.  Do you have any extra debugging options turned on?  Those repeating lines don't appear to be errors, so maybe there's a way to turn them off (and perhaps the messages themselves are impacting performance).

USB3 is still farily new so I wouldn't expect all the device side controller chips to fully utilize it yet, and perhaps there's some work yet to be done in the drivers.

Can you find benchmarks of that particular drive that indicate it should support a higher speed?

----------

## JazzCore

I dont think that i have some debugging options, i only enabled xHCI HCD ( USB 3.0 ) support in kernel...

What about speed, i saw some reviews. That one for example:

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5558&review=western+digital+my+book+3+wd

write speed is about 64 mb/s...

i'll try to use benchmarks on win7 later, to see how it works on my desktop

----------

## JazzCore

well... .35-r4 kernel gives me around 49-51 mb/s write speed...

Only problem left - spam from that 3 lines.... my log file grows up by 1-2 mb every few mins of copying...

also, on .34 kernel gnome's disk utility says Connection: USB at 480 mb/s and with .35 kernel - at 705 mb/s

PS2. With .35 kernel lsusb -vvv now gives:

  bcdUSB                     3.00 ( on .34 kernel was bcdUSB 2.10 )

----------

## JazzCore

Ok, fixed problem with repeating lines. Forgot to disable USB verbose debug messages in Device drivers-USB support.

----------

